# Puppy Constant Panting ONLY when awake-no cough



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have questioned this same thing before. I have an unneutered male that started with the panting some time before a year old. He has never stopped. I'm not certain whether it is hormonal or just hyperness. It puzzles me because he is otherwise a pretty calm dog but gets overstimulated for some reason. It is very annoying. My other 2 will lay quietly, if I invite them all to go outside they all get excited and pant and dance, which is typical but the one just doesn't stop. When he finally relaxes and lays down he breathes perfectly normal. During the night and at nap time you cannot even hear him.
I feel it is hormonal as it began almost out of the blue probably in the last quarter of his first year. It is a nervousness and I don't like it.


----------



## Charlie's Mom NJ (Sep 22, 2011)

sameli102 said:


> I have questioned this same thing before. I have an unneutered male that started with the panting some time before a year old. He has never stopped. I'm not certain whether it is hormonal or just hyperness. It puzzles me because he is otherwise a pretty calm dog but gets overstimulated for some reason. It is very annoying. My other 2 will lay quietly, if I invite them all to go outside they all get excited and pant and dance, which is typical but the one just doesn't stop. When he finally relaxes and lays down he breathes perfectly normal. During the night and at nap time you cannot even hear him.
> I feel it is hormonal as it began almost out of the blue probably in the last quarter of his first year. It is a nervousness and I don't like it.


Yes, this is exactly the same as what is happening with Cooper. It is VERY annoying.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The only time my guy pants like that is when he's stressed or overheated.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Charlie's Mom NJ said:


> Hi Everyone. My 6-month old unneutered male Golden-Cooper walks around ALL day panting like a freight train, even if he's just sitting around the house next to me when I'm watching TV or on the computer/nothing exciting going on(hasn't exercised recently, isn't thirsty or hungry or in the heat). He's been doing this for over a month or more. The weird thing is that the moment that he falls asleep (or about to), he becomes completely silent and breathes normally, like my 2 year old Golden. There's no coughing, sneezing or runny nose whatsoever. He does snore when asleep but only on occasion.
> 
> He's probably gotten less exercise in the past couple of weeks, so maybe this is his way of burning off hyperactive puppy energy? We also have a 2 yr old(neutered) male Golden named Charlie that wrestles about 15 times a day with the puppy and they LOVE it. Cooper(puppy) normally initiates all of the dog wrestling and the 2 year old is happy to oblige. He also has a VERY friendly and outgoing, pushy temperment from an excellent breeder and doesn't seem to be stressed about anything in his home environment. I'm home 24/7 so he's only crated for one afternoon nap and bedtime. (Loves the crate but won't go in there without a treat to lure him in.) He also has TONS of chews and toys that he plays with nonstop.
> 
> ...


 
I'd want a complete work up to elimintate any physiological issues i.e cardiac, etc. 
There are behaviorists who feel that panting is a sign of happiness, other that it relates to anxiety. It can also be a symptom of pain. Is he busy? Do you do obedience with him? 
Exercise and play, and mentally stimulating games may be helpful.


----------



## Charlie's Mom NJ (Sep 22, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> Is he busy? Do you do obedience with him?
> Exercise and play, and mentally stimulating games may be helpful.


I had him heavily involved in obedience, exercise and play until a month ago. Honestly it's been pretty lacking for a month due to a temporary family emergency that just resolved itself. This is why I suspected it could be that he's burning off all the energy by panting. One other thing is that I was rubbing behind his neck today (like a neck massage) and he stopped the panting and began breathing normally. Then back to panting the moment I stopped the neck massage. Tried this a few times as a test. I just started bringing his training, exercise and play back up to par today and will continue to do so and see if that makes a difference before I visit the vet next week. So far he's still panting, but we were playing and exercising outside all day (GORGEOUS weather today too).


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

My 2 pant constantly..even if im just rubbing their necks and theyre sitting there. my female is 8 months and male is 1 year.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I'd want a complete work up to elimintate any physiological issues i.e cardiac, etc.


I would do this first before anything else.....


----------



## Tali (Apr 9, 2012)

I am curious to know if your dog is still panting and what did the vet say about it. My 5 month old is doing the same thing as yours.


----------

